# Flounder gigging, lights and gigs ?



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I usually dont have alot of time off this time of year but I have two vacations scheduled and would like to take the kids gigging since it is so hot during the day.

I have not gigged a flounder in years and would like to know what most are using these days for gigs and lights, I am talking about wading also and not out of the boat. Thanks


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

I still just use a two-prong gig and a coleman propane lantern with foil on the back. Haven't decided to pull the trigger on getting of those underwater lights.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

aggiemulletboy said:


> I still just use a two-prong gig and a coleman propane lantern with foil on the back. Haven't decided to pull the trigger on getting of those underwater lights.


 The last time I stuck a flounder was that way, looking for something that may be a little brighter and lighter for the kids to drag around.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Last Fall we had several discussions on this and the different lights available. 

Academy had the lights for ~$40 iirc

There are cheaper ways to do the gigging there too.


----------



## Live2hunt (Apr 19, 2010)

Good topic... I'll be interested in the responses as well.


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

*Gigging equipment*

Here is my basic rig, The battery is an 8 amp-hour and lasts about 3 hours
with this light. I have also built several lights with fountain lights. they use less power.


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

2 9volt batteries 30 LED's waterproof less than 2lbs and will last for more than 6hrs
1100 peak lumens


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

xtreme said:


> 2 9volt batteries 30 LED's waterproof less than 2lbs and will last for more than 6hrs
> 1100 peak lumens


 Please post up some more info. Thanks


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

jjtroutkiller said:


> Please post up some more info. Thanks


Such As


----------



## tlbullfrog (May 17, 2006)

xtreme said:


> Such As


Such as...

If you purchased it, where and how much?

If you made it, can you provide some DIY help?

Looks pretty cool!


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

Its not really a diy project. PC board is my design. Needed a custom board just to fit 30 LED's on it. The prototype had 18 and it was pretty bright. 30 is sick you cant even look into it. most of the PVC has been machined which was needed in order to make it 100% waterproof


----------



## Earp (Jul 24, 2009)

Here is a DIY Flounder Gigging light and cooler.

http://www.thejump.net/fishing/flounder-gigging-rig/flounder-gigging-rig.htm


----------



## Red Bovine (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, I used to do my gigging with propane lanterns (actually graduated up from the pump up Coleman's), but Hurricane Ike had different plans when he took my house, lanterns and all, along with the entire town of Gilchrist. I wanted to continue gigging, but wanted something a little different. I bought one of those underwater lights for about 40$, along with a small 12V battery, and haven't looked back. Best thing since beer! No BUGS, no burned knuckles (ah, the smell, who's cooking pork chops?), and you can pull it out of the water and use it as a spotlight. That being said, I am extremely interested in what xtreme has to offer!


----------



## dragginfool (Sep 12, 2009)

xtreme do you sell those lights?


----------



## Boatcrazy700 (May 30, 2010)

I agree that is an awesome light. Is there a chance that you might look into building these and selling them? I know of several fishing buddies who would jump on a chance for something like this.:bounce:


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

I just started to build these. I shipped the first 4 out last week and this week. Had a few issues that had to be worked out. Slight redesign on the PC board but its about ready now. A word of caution, At this point I am working off the prototype PC board. They are the same as the production boards except they are green not white. As soon as they run out which will most likely be next week I am ordering the production boards. If you need more info pm me or email [email protected].


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

I have one of Rob's lights on the way, and will post up some pictures of it in action soon,
(due in a few days).


----------



## flounderstalker (Apr 13, 2010)

xtreme: I dont want to say anything bad about your lights but I think the people on this forum need to know this....I ordered one of your lights and went to POC to test it out against the $40 academy lights and to tell you the truth, the academy lights are WAY brighter! I can see that yours are lighter and you dont have to carry around a big battery but but thats not worth passing up a big flounder. I will post pics of the comparison


----------



## flounderstalker (Apr 13, 2010)

The first pic is the academy light and the second one is Rob's light...I can see that in the clear waters of florida Rob's might be a great light but in the not so clear waters on the texas coast you can't see 2 feet in front of you.


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

I guess that the clarity of the water in the gulf is not as good as the Atlantic. At least you were kind and unbiased in your description. cant ask for more than that


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

http://www.fishinglightsetc.com/FlounderLight.html

Look at this prototype for do it your self.

This light pulls a lot of battery but you could put in one of the Academy crappie lights or go to HF and by the small fountain light 20-30 watts and convert it to fit this handle. 
See nightgiggers old rig off weedeater handle. Last ones run off small deer feeder battery. Went out with Nightgigger and we found a few last year. Nice helpful guy. Nice little rig.

I built one and have not gotten back to gig yet this year. Hardest part was finding the 45 pvc coupling and flat piece to cut off and mount the light to. Other than that it is just cutting and some pvc.

Or just buy the 40$ dollar gig rig at academy and get battery or two (deerfeeder battery) and charger and go gig. 

Look at this prototype for do it your self.


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

I got my new Flounder Light in. and it is very bright. I went to look for some clear water Friday night close to home, but none was to be found. I will try again soon, and try to record my trip.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Hey John, Did you get the boat lights fixed up and tried out gigging from your boat yet?


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

Very happy with Academy light and 12 volt sealed battery. Here is a link to youtube of my buddy with his new set up. He is hooked on gigging with us now.


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

I personally have used the Academy version made with a metal pole and the adjustable black rubber coated 3" light. I have had mine for 5 years and have never had an issue, not even a burned out bulb. They get used at least 3 to 4 times a year and no issues. I use a 12v 7ah for short trips (under 3 hrs) and i use the 12v 12ah for longer trips. The only issue i have run into is that the terminals on the batteries corrode and break off after a year or so. As far as i am concerned a battery in a mesh backpack with a couple bottles of water, OFF and beef jerky works great. Its light and works great.

Just my .02


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

Jim, I have not tried it yet, but will soon. Just need to get the boat out and go.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

CptnKris said:


> I personally have used the Academy version made with a metal pole and the adjustable black rubber coated 3" light.


 I decided to pick up a couple of them myself and some deer feeder batteries, now just need to get a day off without the wind.


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

Let us know how it goes JJ! I have been thinking about getting a rig set up for gigging on foot. Thought about trying anahac or out by roll over.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=229574&highlight=fishing+lights

Here is the information on boat/shore fishing lights from last fall.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Ninjazx9rrida said:


> Let us know how it goes JJ!


 Will do, I dont have any time off until the first of July but will be in Rockport for a few days and give it a try.


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

*New light from xtreme*

I went out Friday night and tried the new LED flounder light I got from Xtreme. It runs well on two 9 volt batteries. We were on the water for a little over 3 hours, and the light ran great. The light output is close to that of my 10 watt fountain lights, but very white in color. I found I could not see if I was standing next to someone with a _Halogen light__.
the _ _Halogen light has too much Yellow content. ( I think the saturates the cones in my eyes, and i cannot see the white LED light.) 
I did a short video, but it did not come out well, and is too big to upload.
The new light allowed me to see the bottom about 8 feet from the light.
This is about the same as the 10 watt lights, but without the 6 lb battery.
The light was easy to move in the water and performed flawlessly.

_


----------



## adc (Nov 27, 2005)

*Gigs I have been building*

Here's a couple of photos of some gigs that I made for my own use this past summer. I soon found that there was a lot of interest in these, so I recently made a dozen more. Gig heads are 5/16" stainless steel and handles are 1.25" Aluminum tubing 96" long. They are built as boat gigs but can easily be cut down to 48" for walking gigs.....I still have five available if anyone is interested....take a look:

[email protected]


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

adc, email sent...


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Some thoughts about flounder lights.*

If you are crafty with tools you can make a light out of a bulb of your choice and pvc fittings and pipe from the hardware store. The light can be sealed from saltwater to avoid corrosion with roofing tar, epoxy, or other sealants, and can be customized to the users height, arm length, etc. Any problem usually develops when you began trying to fit the resulting light to a power source, thus resulting in weight to be carried or drug behind you on a float. The more power the light requires, the more amperage the battery needs, thus the more weight you have to carry or provide for on a float to pull behind you. I've not ever owned an Optima battery, so except for cost they may be a solution to eliminate some of the weight required with the higher output bulbs, and elimination of battery acid concerns. The LED bulb may present an opportunity for building a light weight unit not requiring a heavy battery, but I have not tried it. EXTREME seems to be working toward a solution with the LED bulb, but his may need some adjustments for the Texas coast. I have a traditional sized handheld flashlight that is LED made by STREAMLIGHT, and it will throw a spot about three hundred feet or more for over two hours, with only one bulb, so I know it can be done with an LED, my question is how?:headknock


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*BTW,*

I meant to say something about the gig shown in the previous posts. If you are wading you will not need the barbs on the prongs, but they do need them on the boat gigs, due to their lifting the flounder into the boat. Also, I always try to gig them in the head area to save the fillets. Enjoy!


----------



## adc (Nov 27, 2005)

fishnstringer said:


> I meant to say something about the gig shown in the previous posts. If you are wading you will not need the barbs on the prongs.....


If you are wade gigging and *don't want to have to reach down under the flounder,* you will find the barbs really help in allowing you to lift the fish from the water without worry of it coming off.

http://www.GigFlounder.com

Thanks!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*adc,*

I'll have to retreat on that one. You are right about "if you don't want to reach down under the flounder", but that's part of the fun!:biggrin: However, I would think the barbs make it a little more difficult to get the flounder off the gig?



adc said:


> If you are wade gigging and *don't want to have to reach down under the flounder,* you will find the barbs really help in allowing you to lift the fish from the water without worry of it coming off.
> 
> http://www.GigFlounder.com
> 
> ...


----------



## adc (Nov 27, 2005)

fishnstringer said:


> .... I would think the barbs make it a little more difficult to get the flounder off the gig....?


You're right....they do make it more difficult, but....that is their purpose. You could always close the barbs up some if need be.

Thanks!


----------



## alw (Apr 30, 2006)

I have done a lot of walking and never needed barbs on gigs. The cheap 2 prong gig Academy sells is fine. Put your hand under the fish and stand the gig vertical, slip a stringer on the fish. I use my scuba diving light and it runs the whole night on 4 c cell batteries. I zip tie the light to a piece of 1 inch pvc. I buy the lights from Leisurepro on the web.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

*New set up*

Here is my new setup

Simple easy mount on the flatstalker 35watt sealed tractor light. 


















7' push pole 1 1/4 dow rod / all tread gig welded with a coat of cold galv paint.



















and the pay off


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> If you are wade gigging and *don't want to have to reach down under the flounder,* you will find the barbs really help in allowing you to lift the fish from the water without worry of it coming off.


Used to be against the law to have prongs on your gigs so we learned to make ours out of stainless all-thread...works great.

Nice looking gigs.

TH


----------

